# NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet issue



## Rong626 (Mar 23, 2008)

Please help. My internet has really slowed down and I cannot play any games due to very high pings.


----------



## Rong626 (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Rong626 (Mar 23, 2008)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\rong.HomePC>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HomePC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-6E-9C-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ede0:dd58:1396:3cc1%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.197(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 10 October, 2009 10:13:02 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 11 October, 2009 10:13:02 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184558175
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-08-3C-56-00-22-68-47-78-98

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 66:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{79DB4420-7B6B-4B33-8177-7966590E3
91D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{79DB4420-7B6B-4B33-8177-7966590E3
91D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\rong.HomePC>


----------



## trip1red (Oct 10, 2009)

rollback the driver try that or updating motherbored driver


----------



## Rong626 (Mar 23, 2008)

GPU driver?


----------



## Get Rekd (Sep 19, 2009)

Rong626 said:


> GPU driver?


No. Rollback your network card driver.


----------



## Rong626 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmm well I havent updated it or changed any settings so I I don't know it's causing this.


----------



## Rong626 (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.dlink.com.sg/products/?idproduct=21


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

What operating system are you running?


----------



## Rong626 (Mar 23, 2008)

Vista SP2


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I would go to your NIC properties and disable IPV6 and see if that helps.


----------

